# Lipstick Recs - Pale skin, dark hair, blue eyes.



## jettica (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello all.
I've got the eye makeup thing down to a T. However, I've never been able to find a lipstick that truly suits me. I'd love to be able to wear and bright red, love bright colours. I also know that if I'm doing a bright lipstick then I can't really do bright eyes and vice versa.

If I post a few pictures of myself, my skin tone etc, can you lovely people point me in the direction of colours, brands etc that would suit me. I shall then buy a selection and take some photos for you.

http://feelingstylish.files.wordpres...eg?w=225&h=300
(No makeup 0.o)

http://jettica.files.wordpress.com/2...pg?w=225&h=300

http://feelingstylish.files.wordpres...pg?w=225&h=300
(With lip gloss)

Thank you!
Also current hair is black. Top pic is most recent.


----------



## User38 (Aug 12, 2009)

Try a heavily pigmented gloss (Stila's new Fuschia) or a lip balm (LM has some new ones) or a lippie like NARS Flamenco for a great red which is not heavy and can be worn by most newbies to red!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 12, 2009)

I think you'd look great in MAC Red, Girl About Town, Impassioned, Lickable, and Show Orchid. They're all very bright, beautiful colors, and I have a feeling you'd love how you look in them. HTH!


----------



## Meisje (Aug 12, 2009)

You should try Revlon Red (by... surprise!... Revlon). It's not that expensive, so if you don't like it, it's not as hard on the purse.

It's a bright, true red with just a hint of warm.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 13, 2009)

I think reds & pinks would look great on you! My favourites are MAC Red, Ruby Woo and Dubonnet... Show Orchid and Girl About Town are great pinks ^_^


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 14, 2009)

try Rebel and Diva


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

i think that girl about town lipstick by mac would look great on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe crosswires which is a pinky coral colour


----------

